# About Juniper Certification, Juniper Certified Training and Specialisation Exams



## san-mic (Jun 14, 2011)

*Are you want to do any juniper certification? If yes then read below -*

Juniper having two type of certification purposed to people to get certified are -
*JNCIA* - Juniper Networks Certified Internet Associate
*JNCIS* - Juniper Networks Certified Internet Specialist
But these two certifications having many tracks (means - Categories) which specifies the technology where you will get certified as Associate Level or Specialist Level.
_Some Catagory names are -_
 M-series & T-series
 Networks Enterprise Routing
 Enhanced Switching


if gotten any problem or feel specification about any juniper exam please post repily, I will send answer.

Thank you
Enjoy !!

:wave:​​​


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Hello,
We have removed your recent post as it seems to be designed to promote your products and services. We are glad to have you as a member but we have some restrictions on commercial content. The Tech Support Forum is primarily for non-commercial exchange of information by our members. 
We encourage you to join in the discussions here but ask that you refrain from soliciting our members. If you have questions about this I would be happy to discuss this with you further. Thanks for understanding.


----------

